# Almost there!



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Just because...


----------



## yogi dc (Apr 1, 2006)

can i just say daaaaaaaammmmmmmm GDG let me say you are the shit, go a head with you greeeennn thumb.\


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 1, 2006)

looking good *GreenDayGirl  *...bet you can't wait to taste those ladies


----------



## Phowl (Apr 1, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn GDG, those ladies are fat and sassy! Looking very nice! Do they have a nice smell to them?


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, very sticky sweet..mmmm. I know what you mean when you say it's like sticky tape when you touch them.I wish I had as good of camera as TBG so ya'll could see all the sugar!


----------



## tallslim (Apr 1, 2006)

so GDG how are they fattening up?  have they exceeded your expectations.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Well to be honest, they look really good but the buds are still smaller than I thought they'd be with so little time left. But I just threw my clones into 12/12 so the saga continues...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2006)

*I see your almost there. I bet you just cant wait to taste those lovely ladies. They look great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow those are lookin great. don't forget about the 24 hr. full dark cycle the day before harvest.  But thats is some fine looking buds. keep doin what your doin.


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2006)

Great lookin plants GDG, doesn't get much better than that, great growing.


----------



## bigbudz (Apr 2, 2006)

Lookin awesome! Those would be really great with some brownies


----------

